# Smooth Banter Radio with Burgs and Youngy



## DeepState (6 August 2014)

Hi There, welcome to Burgs and Youngy on Smooth Banter Radio.  A fresh sound to ASF.  Broadcasting live from Venezuela, the dominant force in the contest for Miss World and Miss Universe contestants.  Life is too short to be uptight on such matters.

We aim to please no-one except ourselves or add any value whatsoever.  If you should wish to join us on this noble cause, just drop in.  Alternatively, we could do with some additional sponsorship.  We'll take anything.

Hola! 

Now, it's my pleasure to hand it to my friend and partner in crime, Burgs, to select our opening song on Radio Sooth Banter.


----------



## burglar (6 August 2014)

Hi Youngy,

Don't you look lovely in that evening dress!!
Did you stay out all night?

A few too many Margaritas?

Hmm.

My Favourite song:

[video]http://www.google.com.au/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=1&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=0CB8QyCkwAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3DX-B8k0n_3cs&ei=Z4LhU8KeIcPt8AX11YHQDw&usg=AFQjCNHPjH19n1v5r5HQqD5Ar1gUGzMPvw&sig2=neJBnNUp6OrE97KE_DYMBA&bvm=bv.72197243,d.dGc[/video]


----------



## DeepState (6 August 2014)

Burgs

Wow.  Very touching opening sequence there.  Love it.  

I need to grow my hair longer so I can swing it around and headbang like those cellists.  What happened to you taste saver mate?  You had one last year... And...if that couple just wanted to get on my boat, all they needed to do was call on the sat-phone.  No need to send little boats out.  We could have just picked them up.

Do you like my dress?  The backless plunging neckline thing goes well with me, yeah?

Why the dress? You know I like numbers right?  I started the night in a tux, but wasn't getting anywhere.  So, I thought I'd increase my chances you know.  I got lucky. Not with a bloke.  Hopefully, you do well on the prowl tonight mate.

Ok, let's add to our playlist on Radio Smooth Banter.  Given we're on a string theme, let's keep it going with more long haired head bangers and Lead Zeppelin.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axfxboOXj-w


----------



## DeepState (6 August 2014)

Alright....let's throw it open to our audience.  Seems like we have a few browsers already.  Welcome!  

Drop us a line if you've been to this wonderful country.  What happened? Who were you with?


----------



## burglar (6 August 2014)

Hola!
Audience, ... what is your pleasure?
Post your favourite music, perhaps.
Ok! How about a video?

A rant, maybe!

Hey Youngy, have you read this article?

Venezuela after ChÃ¡vez:
http://www.economist.com/blogs/americasview/2013/03/venezuela-after-chÃ¡vez


My favourite beaches:


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

Hola Burgs and ASF listeners

Ahhhhh. Margarita Island.  Yeah, wonderful memories.  Diamond blue tropical waters, pristine beach sand.

I haven't read that piece on Chaves yet.  The guy chose to die with his boots on. That's a strong identity he forged for himself.  Quite a legendary way to go out.  Anyhow, the article was in Economist-ese and I can't read that language.  I need to send it to our translators and I'll take a look at it when it comes back.  Did you learn Economist-ese as a second language at school, or is it your native tongue?

I caught a show tonight.  A group of old buddies from high school got together to see Monty Python live (almost) in Venezuela.  Really long show.  I think it got canned by one of the British papers for something as Cleese improved a sketch to slam them back.  Anyway, for fans of Monty Python crew, it was a great way for them to go out too.  Grabbed a Venezuelan pizza with the lot for a filler.

Here's the final act of the show to close out my session on this, the first day of Radio Smooth Banter.

In these difficult times of violent disagreement and wobbly markets, it might help to.....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NjQC5MKvOpg


----------



## burglar (7 August 2014)

Hola Youngy, 

Yes. 
Isla Margarita, as we say here in Venezuela! 

Your favourite beaches too?

The sun on your faces, the sand between your toes!
Nothing compares!

Don't know why, I am suddenly reminded of my song, favorito!



AdiÃ³s SeÃ±or


----------



## Craton (7 August 2014)

Cool vibes dudes!

Aquamarine water, beach sand and yachts eh! So will it be a Margarita or a Hurricane or just Five O'clock somewhere...? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPCjC543llU


----------



## McLovin (7 August 2014)

Do you guys do requests? This morning in the shower I heard Modern Love by Bowie, I really was belting the tunes in to the bottle of shampoo. I could go an encore.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDbpF4Mvkw


----------



## CanOz (7 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> Do you guys do requests? This morning in the shower I heard Modern Love by Bowie, I really was belting the tunes in to the bottle of shampoo. I could go an encore.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hDbpF4Mvkw




PMSL...

Try "Wake up" by Home Free


----------



## burglar (7 August 2014)

@Listeners, thank you for your contributors!

SeÃ±or Youngy,
Part of me is still laffin'.
What is your pleasure?


----------



## pinkboy (7 August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kijpcUv-b8M

Noone can go past the greatest of all time.

Even though most famous when he died when I was still in nappies, nothin like spending a night in with Freddie (in a non weird kinda way  )


pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Hola Youngy,
> 
> Yes.
> Isla Margarita, as we say here in Venezuela!
> ...






Ahhhh, Sinaed.  Love your musical taste Burgs.  Each selection is spine tingling and somewhat haunting - but not in a creepy way.  I never really imagined that a young lass with such closely cropped hair could be beautiful.  The Buddhist monks shave their heads to eschew beauty in search of things more meaningful.  I guess Sinaed has found a way to blow that theory away.  Not the first time that's happened.  Such a great voice.

Welcome Radio Smooth Banter readers!  Wilcommen...Willkommen, Bienvenue, Welcome !!!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ry_fR5H1GYw


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

burglar said:


> @Listeners, thank you for your contributors!
> 
> SeÃ±or Youngy,
> Part of me is still laffin'.
> What is your pleasure?




My pleasure would be all of you laffin' Burgs!  

Otherwise we're just slaves to our seriousness....

Couldn't find a song called Slave to Our Seriousness, so...Heeeere's Grace!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vy3fsj-aGWw


----------



## McLovin (7 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Couldn't find a song called Slave to Our Seriousness,]




Anything by The Cure should do the trick.


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

Looking out the window of our studio here in Caracas, it's lucky we have soundproof glass.  It's a steamy 21 degrees and bucketing down.  Thunderstorms.

The outlook for the next few days is about the same before picking up to 26 degrees on Sunday.  Rain will still be expected.

Over to you, Burgs for the traffic report.


After that we'd like to do a live crossing to one of our listeners currently at the National Pantheon of Venezuela to report on a joint effort between the ice-cream vendors and the hot-dog vendors to create a new confection consisting of a Neapolitan ice cream in the shape of a sausage being placed in a foot long white bread bun.  We have never seen such innovation since the tech/tea-leaf boom.  It is disruptive and could turn the restaurant industry on its head.  Very exciting.

Months of union negotiations have boiled down to this point, but negotiations have stalled at the point of whether to call the merged guild the Dog-Ice Collective or Ice-Dog Collective. Things are tense.

Give us a call if you are at the Pantheon! Fill us all in on this piece of breaking news!

Hola!


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> 1. Do you guys do requests?
> 
> 2. belting the tunes in to the bottle of shampoo. I could go an encore.




1. No.  You just jump in!  This is jukebox radio!

2. Coming right up.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLwc7yPqF6c


----------



## Craton (7 August 2014)

Hola Burgs and Youngy! Buenas noches compadres

Doing a quick Google Fu of Parthenon, revealed the Parthenon in Nashville which led to Live music tonight which led to Miley Cyrus and her Bangerz tour (I like Miley) playing at the Bridgestone Arena, 7th Aug 2014. Go figure...

Anyhow, as this is essentially a money forum I thought I'd go with that theme and hence, these two classics:
Dire Straits and Money for Nothing: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wTP2RUD_cL0

...and where there's money there's the Taxman. 
This version by George Harrison with Eric Clapton: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8OgkjcW0g4


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

Hola Craton!

Me gusta mucho la selecciÃ³n de mi nariz!


Money?  Sure, we've got some now, but we were happier 30 yrs ago when we had nothing....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xe1a1wHxTyo


----------



## Craton (7 August 2014)

Hola Youngy!

You have a nose to pick? Luxurious. 

I'm working 18hr days, 7 days a week and I still have got my nose off layby!

Speaking of working: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b9vdCOMPndY


----------



## McLovin (7 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> 2. Coming right up.... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NLwc7yPqF6c




Interesting bit of trivia for you, Youngy, the girl at the very end of that ad is a young Sarah Murdoch.


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

Craton said:


> Hola Youngy!
> 
> You have a nose to pick? Luxurious.
> 
> ...




Buena noches Senor Craton!

Me gusta el gusano en la botella de tequila, siempre y cuando no retorcerse!  Hola! Vamos a beber!

You working for the man?  Luxury.  At least you have a man....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm8Teu7tjMk


----------



## burglar (7 August 2014)

Miss Venezuela:

Wow!! Hot chicka!


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> Interesting bit of trivia for you, Youngy, the girl at the very end of that ad is a young Sarah Murdoch.





Muy impresionante Senor Fogel

That wasn't even on Google.  How did you get such sensitive information....eh?  Or are you a Murdoch?  Waiting for the acquisition that never came through perhaps?....

 ¿quÃ© coÃ±o

You are James Murdoch!!!!  Hola James!  Welcome to Radio Smooth Banter...scoping us out for an acquisition?  We can talk, you know... You still look like your avatar, although a little more grown up. Wow, the years have been kind.  Oooh it's such an honor.





Sarah is amazing:  She can shake her hair, bag and keep a Murdoch, aaaaaand have something to say about our wonderful country's political system.  We must have her in, can you make it happen?  Of course you can...I insist. We must go dancing.  For the readers, here is Sarah's work.  She is awesome.

http://prezi.com/2eo5gptttomf/venezuela-politics/


----------



## DeepState (7 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Wow!! Hot chicka!




Gorgeous!  There are hot chicks everywhere is this country.  It's like they farm them or something:


----------



## burglar (8 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> ... the greatest of all time ...




Queen - We Are The Champions (Official Video)





DeepState said:


> ... What happened to you taste saver mate? ...




Desde su retiro, no necesitan mÃ¡s de lo mismo!
Since retirement, no further need of same!


Q).  ¿Por quÃ© bikies como bigotes? 
A). Evita goteos nasales corriendo en los oÃ­dos!

Q). Why do bikies like moustaches?
A). Prevents nose fluids running into the ears!


----------



## burglar (8 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Ahhhh, Sinaed.  Love your musical taste Burgs.  Each selection is spine tingling and somewhat haunting - but not in a creepy way ...




Suite! :




DeepState said:


> ... I never really imagined that a young lass with such closely cropped hair could be beautiful ...




My first love was a "girl who liked girls"! 
Short cropped, boyish hair style + motorcycle.

La visiÃ³n se queda conmigo para siempre!
The vision stays with me forever!


----------



## burglar (8 August 2014)

Inspired Bicycles - Danny MacAskill April 2009:
Music by Band of Horses, "The Funeral".

Spine tingling and somewhat haunting - in a creepy way ...


----------



## burglar (8 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Oooh it's such an honor.
> 
> View attachment 58918




One of these things is not like the others,
One of these things just doesn't belong,
Can you tell which thing is not like the others
By the time I finish my song?





Read more: Sesame Street - One Of These Things (is Not Like The Others) Lyrics | MetroLyrics


----------



## McLovin (8 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Muy impresionante Senor Fogel
> 
> That wasn't even on Google.  How did you get such sensitive information....eh?




Murdoch ain't the only one who can tap phones.

I've got that damn Decore jingle in my head now too.

Decore..re..re, Decore...re...re

Asssssss Iiiiiii shampoooo my hair.


----------



## DeepState (8 August 2014)

They breed them feisty here in Venezuela.  This is the wife of the jailed opposition leader (Leopoldo Lopez) fighting for her man:


----------



## burglar (8 August 2014)

This shoutout goes to pinkboy:

Mercurial Freddy Mercury with Moustaches in Caracas, 1981 (crackers)
Queen was never booed off the stage in Venezuela!


----------



## Craton (8 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Buena noches Senor Craton!
> 
> Me gusta el gusano en la botella de tequila, siempre y cuando no retorcerse!  Hola! Vamos a beber!
> 
> ...




Hola Youngy!

Annie Lennox, what a voice!

Worms indeed! You funny. Reminds me of a summer drink and still a favourite that I come up with many years ago that I've dubbed, Tre Amigos.

In a glass size of your choosing, I like the 15oz and use full nip measures.

Over three/four ice cubes add equal parts:
Tequila, Bacardi, Vodka and your favourite cordial like lemon or raspberry. Fill with lemonade or lemon squash or soda water. 

Variations to suit taste:
Adjust nips to suit palette.
Adjust cordial or leave out according to your taste.
Add slice of lime or lemon, garnish with mint.
Use Lemon, lime and bitters instead of cordial.


----------



## Craton (8 August 2014)

Hola Burgs!

Danny MacAskill is AWESOME! Oldie but a goodie: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sv3xVOs7_No

Really dig his outros coz of the reality factor.


----------



## orr (8 August 2014)

burglar said:


> One of these things is not like the others,
> One of these things just doesn't belong,
> Can you tell which thing is not like the others
> By the time I finish my song?




All of them fit on my Imperfect list....  Big Hard Excellent Fish .

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3h1ehKMe_4M

or my preferred;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=soC197yOpJk

If you've the extra minute or so.


----------



## burglar (9 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Queen - We Are The Champions (Official Video)
> ...




Hey pinkboy,

I swear, I did not know you held that Guinness record when I posted.

Scary coincidence that you and Freddy wear identical cozzies.
And you were reported in the Daily Mercury ... !!


----------



## pinkboy (9 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Hey pinkboy,
> 
> I swear, I did not know you held that Guinness record when I posted.
> 
> ...




It's alright. I have a pretty thick skin!

I can't even use the defense of I have a wife, because so did Freddie. You're just going to have to believe the similarities stop there and any other anomalies are coincidental.

Geez, next you'll be asking why my name is 'pinkboy'!


pinkboy


----------



## burglar (9 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> ... Geez, next you'll be asking why my name is 'pinkboy'! ...




Light and breezy is the game of the name.
Irreverence or irrelevance!



> And guess what
> I'm having more fun


----------



## pinkboy (9 August 2014)

Heres a shout out to my wife with her favourite singer with a coincidental anomoly:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Wwbt_dwnhQ&list=PLQEuPErU_tmIMNTBTiE-G1KLmb5YC6qSb


pinkboy


----------



## burglar (9 August 2014)

Craton said:


> ... AWESOME! ...
> Really dig his* outros* coz of the reality factor.




I see he's had 35+ million hits
When he first crossed my path it was like 1.2 mill

Loved the music then and still do now!

You'd know I'm an old fart if I reached for the dictionary (so I don't confess)! :


----------



## DeepState (9 August 2014)

Hola! Currently skiing in Venezuela.  Snow conditions are solid and weather is favourable.  Tucking in to the local traditional cuisine of Beef and Bean Burito.  If PinkBoy had fuelled up on this, his record would have been even more outstanding.

Viva Radio Smooth Banter!


----------



## DeepState (9 August 2014)

Hi there....This is your intrepid reporter with the ski report for Saturday 9 August.

Welcome to the Merida Ski Resort in north-west Venezuela!  With a wonderful 2km of runs, this is the premier/only destination for lovers of snow.

For Saturday, all two lifts will be operational and all runs are open.  There has been a fresh dusting of man made snow courtesy of our neighbours in Columbia.

This season is exceptional and, as a result, our triple diamond run is open. Please be aware that the Chavez is only suitable for strong men who are prepared to die with their boots on.

For beginners, the No Hablas Espaniol will prove you with an introduction.

Tricksters can make their way to the Simon Bolivar terrain park where knuckle draggers can do their revolutions off our ten foot jumps and rails. 

The road is clear, but please carry your chains.


----------



## DeepState (9 August 2014)

.....and now, a word from our sponsors.

Ardmona Jams are the Best
They are imported from the west
They are sweet and spreadable
And Oh so edible
They make you want to jump!
And get you totally pumped.....

to jingle...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EcjWd-O4jI


----------



## pinkboy (9 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> fresh dusting of man made snow courtesy of our neighbours in Columbia.




Ahhhh, I remember these good old days!

pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (9 August 2014)

Craton said:


> Reminds me of a summer drink and still a favourite that I come up with many years ago that I've dubbed, Tre Amigos.




Sounds very yummy Craton, but Tre Amigos is trade-marked????


----------



## burglar (10 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> View attachment 58950




I love a man in a sombrero!
No, not in that special way.


----------



## Craton (10 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Hi there....This is your intrepid reporter with the ski report for Saturday 9 August.
> 
> Welcome to the Merida Ski Resort in north-west Venezuela!  With a wonderful 2km of runs, this is the premier/only destination for lovers of snow.
> 
> ...




My favourite pastime is to SKI, Spending the Kids Inheritance. 



DeepState said:


> Sounds very yummy Craton, but Tre Amigos is trade-marked????
> 
> 
> View attachment 58950




Hola Youngy!

Perhaps I'm violating merchandising rights? :dunno:

The Three Amigos is a movie.

Tre Amigos is a cocktail and one that I make no money out of so to me, its a non issue. Betcha if there was money involved I'd be taken to task...

Money changes everything: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=202o_JS7E04


----------



## DeepState (10 August 2014)

Craton said:


> My favourite pastime is to SKI




Senor Craton. Hola!

Not only to do like to ski, but you are incredible!

Ladies and Gentlemen, listeners to Radio Smooth Banter, we have an honored guest amongst our listeners and a champion sportsman.  The Venezuelan Freestyle Moguls Champion was just crowned today at the Merida snow resort!  Senor Craton has been victorious in the Freestyle Moguls whilst wearing an orange suit with white bib, wearing black boots and Dynastar skis whilst jumping under lights in a contest sponsored by Visa with green side barriers division!  This division is a an innovation and was established on 9 August 2014, moments after he finished his run.  Fabulous.  





Congratulations from all of us at Radio Smooth Banter.


----------



## DeepState (10 August 2014)

....and now another word from our sponsors...

Ardmona Jam is the best
We import it from the west
It's not like the jams here - really shady
No, it's made by our best Lady
If your day, it starts to fade
Then our famous Marmalade!

...to jingle...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puKhmJEIw3I


----------



## burglar (10 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... famous Marmalade! ...




Very tasty!

Gotta love cow bells.


----------



## burglar (10 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ...
> They make you want to jump!
> And get you totally pumped ...




Break it down!


----------



## Craton (11 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> Senor Craton. Hola!
> 
> Not only to do like to ski, but you are incredible!
> 
> ...





Hola, Smooth Banter Radio especially Youngy and Burgs and also, to all the wonderful sponsors.

Allow me to say gracias, gracias a thousand times gracias!
The honour is all mine. I'm still in shock and gobsmacked at my first time skiing and attempting moguls at that! I'm in awe of my own achievement!

How better to celebrate than with a couple of celebration songs eh!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=cp61S_pp_Xc

And an old classic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3GwjfUFyY6M

Adios mi amigos.


----------



## DeepState (11 August 2014)

....newsbreak...

The Venezuelan International Ski Association would like to acknowledge the very generous six million Peso donation by Senor Craton.  This was provided just after the completion of his freestyle run, whilst still recovering.  It allowed the creation of a new competitive division which, coincidentally, was won by Senor Craton. A very fitting outcome for the inaugural Craton Cup.


----------



## burglar (11 August 2014)

And now in breaking news:

Venezuela says it will close its border with Colombia at night from Monday, to try to stop large-scale smuggling of petrol and food.

 Closed borders


----------



## burglar (11 August 2014)

> "'No comment' is a comment!" :Mossad


----------



## burglar (11 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... Life is too short to be uptight on such matters.
> 
> We aim to please no-one except ourselves or add any value whatsoever ...




Just visited the Gold thread!
It has dawned on me. 
We all need the respite that is Smooth Banter Radio!


----------



## DeepState (11 August 2014)

And now, some Smooth Groove from Barry White...




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypyiAT1RelU



And just a reminder to our listeners that Smooth Banter Radio runs a juke-box format.  Anyone can just jump in and whack up their choice of song for the second, sharing the love on the airwaves with others listening in on Smoooooth Banter Radio!


----------



## DeepState (11 August 2014)

....and Wall Street is Up this evening with the NYSE futures showing solid green.  Radio Smooth Banter pays a tribute to the metropolis which is NYC...





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0UjsXo9l6I8


----------



## Craton (11 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ....newsbreak...
> 
> The Venezuelan International Ski Association would like to acknowledge the very generous six million Peso donation by Senor Craton.  This was provided just after the completion of his freestyle run, whilst still recovering.  It allowed the creation of a new competitive division which, coincidentally, was won by Senor Craton. A very fitting outcome for the inaugural Craton Cup.




Hola Smooth Banter Radio.

I wonder what I'll get up to in the Venezuelan Half Pipe Challenge. I reckon I could triple my donation, should I win. Hell I may even donate my cup...

A cup song seems appropriate: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yb5M8o--mas&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## DeepState (12 August 2014)

....and to business news we go to Tomas Petrovez of VenSec Securities:

Venezuela has recently agreed with the Columbian government to shut their common border for Venezuelan exports which benefit from local subsidies.  Given inbound illegal trade to Venezuela from Columbia has been unaffected, we can expect a deterioration to the trade balance which will impact the outlook for growth unless we can create growth from consumer demand and construction activity.

The head of the Central Bank of Venezuela, Eudomar Tovar-Stevens, said in today's Monetary Statement:

"The strength of the Venezuelan Bolivar, though fixed against the USD, is waaaaay above Bank estimates of fair value and should come down by heaps.  Heaps I say."

The exchange rate was unmoved.

The Government called for the 0.001% most wealthy of the populace to contribute to stabilising the economy as the Treasury is already confiscating tip jars from local restaurants to raise revenue.  There is little scope to improve the budgetary situation without private sector involvement.

Local identity, Senor Craton, has stepped forward and recently announced that he will contribute by financing the development of a new football stadium.  This is to be called "The Craton-Weblez Stadium": (Artist's rendition)




Further, he has announced the development of a new lookout tower.  Observers perched on its peak ought to be able to see Australia.  It will be dubbed the "Craton" as nothing more need be said about a man who has such a long, tall, firmly built...tower.




Following these developments, inflation in Venezuela is expected to jump to 15% in the coming three years, ending concerns relating to deflation that had dogged the economy.

This is Tomas Pretovez of VenSec Securities.


----------



## burglar (12 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... Further, he has announced the development of a new lookout tower.  Observers perched on its peak ought to be able to see Australia.  It will be dubbed the "Craton" as nothing more need be said about a man who has such a long, tall, firmly built...tower ...




I have only one word to say:
Testeagles.


----------



## burglar (12 August 2014)

And now a shout out for CanOz



CanOz said:


> I just wanted to let my good mates on ASF know that after 47 years on this great planet, i have fathered a son. He was born two weeks ago and he and mom are doing exceptionally well and i am so grateful for this ...






CanOz said:


> Thanks guys...Burgs, i like this one, pretty much covers everything...as it happened. Waters my eyes just hearing it again.


----------



## DeepState (13 August 2014)

burglar said:


> And now a shout out for CanOz _(and the listing of CANOZ Jnr in the births section)_




....and today's 'let's get real for a moment peoples' announcement care of the REACH Foundation

The following relates to the Masai Tribe in Kenya (Guardian, 2012) :

*Whenever one Masai greets another they ask a question - Kasserian Ingera? Not "how do you do" or "how's it going", but "how are the children"? It's wonderfully revealing about the values of Masai society - their first concern is the next generation.

And the hoped-for reply is equally revealing: "all the children are well". Not my children. Not some of the children. All the children are well. For the Masai, society cannot be well unless all the children are well.

The question the Masai ask each other is revealing not just of their society - but of ours.

Whatever tests we set ourselves - and whatever achievements we boast of - the question that goes to the heart of the health of our society should be the same - how are the children?" *

We're all we've got.  





https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfq_A8nXMsQ

---transmission ends---


----------



## burglar (13 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... We're all we've got ...




Hey Youngy and listeners,

To get youtube video to play from piccy. 

First [youtube ] then xfq_A8nXMsQ {the code substring from the URL after v=}
Finish with [/youtube ] 
Butt not spaces. 
I had to put them in to print it for you, Capiche




Awww. That was bewdiful!


----------



## DeepState (13 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Hey Youngy,
> 
> To get youtube video to play from piccy.
> 
> ...





Clarke's Third Law: Any sufficiently advanced technology is indistinguishable from magic.

:twak:


----------



## DeepState (13 August 2014)

FTSE is comfortably up in morning trade (Yay!)....

Over to you, London...


----------



## burglar (13 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> FTSE is comfortably up in morning trade (Yay!)....
> 
> Over to you, London...




Hi Youngy,

Thankyou for spreading the joy.
All of me is feeling it now.

How are the children?

Had some dialogue with my son! 
He asked if I had won on the stockmarket or drugs /drunk. 




Okay. Esto se me extendiendo la alegrÃ­a!
Ok, this is me spreading joy! :


----------



## pinkboy (14 August 2014)

Hola!

This is my final destination! 

Not today, not tomorrow, but one day!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LeZ0lwUGgIU


pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (14 August 2014)

A tribute to our neighbours in Brazil... love this:


----------



## DeepState (14 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Not today, not tomorrow, but one day!








Gee PB, you have a world record to your name...you can do anything...



pinkboy said:


> ....but one day...




How about 30 November.  You've already done the impossible.  Everything else is, therefore, possible.



Just tell me how old you are and I'll give you the distribution of your expected lifespan.  That might focus your mind on what matters to you!


----------



## burglar (15 August 2014)

McLovin said:


> Anything by The Cure should do the trick.


----------



## burglar (15 August 2014)

SeÃ±or Youngy,

Usted se encuentra en la parte superior de su juego.
Gracias por la protecciÃ³n de los novatos, ingenuos y vulnerables!

Difundir el amor!

Burgs


----------



## pinkboy (15 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> View attachment 59021
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Scary coincidence #1. Looking at a recon over there around then for 6 odd weeks over Christmas. 

Scary coincidence #2. My name is Adrian, however opposite gender.

I'm 31. Plenty of time for a few places in my lifetime. However, Chile fits the bill for now.  Check out Chile on wiki.  You will be surprised how stable it is, at 1/3 cost of living in Australia. 


pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (15 August 2014)

17,000 Venezuelan armed forces troops have been deployed to the border with Columbia to help enforce the effort to eliminate smuggling of goods.  Hopefully each will receive a welcome home at least as warm as that of our US allies, recorded/portrayed here, when their assignment ends:


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... Hopefully each will receive a welcome home at least as warm as that of our US allies, recorded/portrayed here, when their assignment ends:




SeÃ±or Youngy,

I have failed the challenge! I had happy tears!!

Difundir el amor!


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

Por quÃ© algunos de nosotros estamos aquÃ­!

Why some of us are here!





Did I hear someone ask for the lyrics?





"Money"

Money, get away
Get a good job with more pay and your O.K.
Money it's a gas
Grab that cash with both hands and make a stash
New car, caviar, four star daydream,
Think I'll buy me a football team
Money get back
I'm all right Jack keep your hands off my stack.
Money it's a hit
Don't give me that do goody good bull****
I'm in the hi-fidelity first class traveling set
And I think I need a Lear jet
Money it's a crime
Share it fairly but don't take a slice of my pie
Money so they say
Is the root of all evil today
But if you ask for a rise it's no surprise that they're
giving none away

"HuHuh! I was in the right!"
"Yes, absolutely in the right!"
"I certainly was in the right!"
"You was definitely in the right. That geezer was cruising for a bruising!"
"Yeah!"
"Why does anyone do anything?"
"I don't know, I was really drunk at the time!"
"I was just telling him, he couldn't get into number 2. He was asking
why he wasn't coming up on freely, after I was yelling and
screaming and telling him why he wasn't coming up on freely.
It came as a heavy blow, but we sorted the matter out"


----------



## DeepState (16 August 2014)

burglar said:


> SeÃ±or Youngy,
> 
> I have failed the challenge! I had happy tears!!
> 
> Difundir el amor!




I was no match to the challenge.  Lost the arm wrestle in about 20 secs, Burgs.


----------



## DeepState (16 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Por quÃ© algunos de nosotros estamos aquÃ­!
> 
> Why some of us are here!....





And some cast iron observations on the pursuit of it!:


----------



## burglar (16 August 2014)

"The Fear"

I want to be rich and I want lots of money
I don't care about clever I don't care about funny
I want loads of clothes and *uckloads of diamonds
I heard people die while they are trying to find them

And I'll take my clothes off and it will be shameless
'Cause everyone knows that's how you get famous.

[Pre-chorus:]
I'll look at the sun and I'll look in the mirror
I'm on the right track, yeah I'm on to a winner.

[Chorus:]
I don't know what's right and what's real anymore
And I don't know how I'm meant to feel anymore
And when do you think it will all become clear?
'Cause I'm being taking over by The Fear

Life's about film stars and less about mothers
It's all about fast cars and cussing each other
But it doesn't matter cause I'm packing plastic
And that's what makes my life so f###!ng fantastic

And I am a weapon of massive consumption
And it's not my fault it's how I'm programmed to function

[Pre-chorus]

[Chorus]

Forget about guns and forget ammunition
'Cause I'm killing them all on my own little mission
Now I'm not a saint but I'm not a sinner
Now everything's cool as long as I'm getting thinner

[Chorus]


----------



## DeepState (16 August 2014)

....and here is something for the listeners waiting for the big opportunity....it happens.





With that, it's time to draw a close on this session from Youngy on the morning drivetime in Caracas.  We're heading for a lovely, clear day tomorrow with a max of 28 degrees. Hope you all have plans to make the most of it and, maybe, take a moment to feel some grass under your feet.


----------



## burglar (17 August 2014)

Hola Youngy,

I was gonna start a new thread to share some beaut quotes with you.
Then I thought, why not here.

Sir Humphrey Appleby:
http://www.imdb.com/character/ch0030014/quotes

Here's one or two for Julie Bishop:


> James Hacker: Foreign affairs are a complicated business, aren't they?
> Sir Humphrey Appleby: Yes, indeed, Prime Minister. That's why we leave it to the Foreign Office.






> Sir Richard Wharton: He must understand that once you start interfering in the internal squabbles of other countries, you're on a very slippery slope. Even the Foreign Secretary's grasped that.


----------



## burglar (17 August 2014)

Here is a shoutout to bellenuit!




bellenuit said:


> I don't know anyone who has disclosed to me that they have depression, so I am not someone that can offer advice. However, when reading about the death of Robin Williams a few days back, I came across this letter from Stephen Fry to a lady with depression and who had asked him for help. It seems to me that it could be of help to many sufferers.
> 
> http://www.lettersofnote.com/2009/10/it-will-be-sunny-one-day.html




bellenuit, I emailed a copy of Stephen Fry's letter to a friend.

His reply in part:


> that is unbelievably profound and demonstrates (As if it needed it) that only someone who has been there can comprehend what it is about!!








difundir la palabra!


----------



## burglar (17 August 2014)

You wanted creepy!

Check out this dude!!


----------



## DeepState (17 August 2014)

A gorgeous day in Venezuela.  Burgs, I took some time out to broadcast from Isla Margarita.  It was fantastic.  I hung out with some old buddies.  One had a Go-Pro.  I think they might sponsor him or something.  That's me scrambling over some rocks at 0:45.  Great to get some sun.


----------



## DeepState (17 August 2014)

Hey Burgs....

It really is good to be on the team with you, mate.  Have yourself a good night.


----------



## burglar (18 August 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... It really is good ...




Hola SeÃ±or Youngy,

It really is good for all of us to be on your team.
All I ask is that others visit.
If you feel uplifted then chime in.

What is your pleasure?

Idle chatter ...

Bullsh!tt!ng without having to clarify, apologise or go dark!

Have a rant, release some pent up emotion!


----------



## burglar (19 August 2014)

Borrowed shorts; JBH of course:


----------



## DeepState (19 August 2014)

Long-short pair:


----------



## DeepState (20 August 2014)

....in sports

Son of Venezuela, Brock Lesnarez (32), who resides in Los Angeles, has just been crowned the new WWE champion.  The whole country is behind you Brock...mostly because we'd be crushed if we were in front of you.  Brock's father is a pastry chef in Caracas and met Brock's mother, an American national, during a fire and sword swallowing exhibition in 1984:




In a bit of trivia, the best man sang this song at Brock's parents' wedding backed with the rest of the groomsmen playing air rhythm-guitar/double-bass:


----------



## burglar (20 August 2014)

Hola Listenings,
How you are, today?

I would do anything for love … but I won’t do that!

Svetlio & The Legends:


----------



## DeepState (20 August 2014)

burglar said:


> I would do anything for love … but I won’t do that!




Traditional Sunday lunch in Venezuela:


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

I'm at the dentist.  Anyone got something soothing? 



pinkboy


----------



## burglar (20 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> I'm at the dentist.  Anyone got something soothing?
> 
> 
> 
> pinkboy





The Journey (Guitar Only) - Tommy Emmanuel:



Thanks for watching!


----------



## burglar (20 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> I'm at the dentist.  Anyone got something soothing? ...




For the purists:

The Journey - Tommy Emmanuel:




Thanks you for your contributors! 
And thanks to you too, Tommy!


----------



## cynic (20 August 2014)

I thought something from the "heavy metal" genre would be more fitting to pinkboy's current circumstances.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z18YpPzrQD4


----------



## burglar (20 August 2014)

FIRST FLEET:

*TACKING DUEL IN BOTANY BAY*


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

Only did a couple minutes in the chair.

Unfortunately I think Im gonna need to start gambling Binaries to pay for the next lot of treatment! 


pinkboy


----------



## burglar (20 August 2014)

pinkboy said:


> Only did a couple minutes in the chair.
> 
> Unfortunately I think Im gonna need to start gambling Binaries to pay for the next lot of treatment!
> 
> ...




Psst. Didn't you hear? He lost all but $4.


----------



## pinkboy (20 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Psst. Didn't you hear? He lost all but $4.




Oh I heard.....pretty sure Im on _ignore_ though!  Pity, coz even I chuckle at my own jokes! 


pinkboy


----------



## DeepState (20 August 2014)

...a word from our sponsors, 

Caracas Crowns, Braces, Enamel Whitening and Dental Hygiene:

For the price of trading profits attainable from a mere six weeks in the binary market, you too could have a smile like Miss Venezuela / Miss Universe...


----------



## cynic (20 August 2014)

In response to a private request for soothing cello music from a member with sore canines, I performed a quick search of the web for "Canine in D".

Unfortunately this was all that I could find on offer at the time:


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZuAmldMMao


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9G1Q_8FRB-g

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=axjMXH-ui5I


----------



## Ijustnewit (20 August 2014)

Hi Guys, could I request some " James Last " please . Thanks in advance


----------



## cynic (21 August 2014)

What was Jim's last name again?

Oh right! He's always the last thing on my mind.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0g2MlaCAFQ

Edit: His music sure does make a lasting impression!


----------



## burglar (21 August 2014)

Ijustnewit said:


> Hi Guys, could I request some " James Last " please . Thanks in advance





"Tico Tico" by James Last and his Orchestra:




James Last - Latin America


----------



## Ijustnewit (21 August 2014)

Muchas gracias, James Last solo en Segundo lugar a Elvis Presley en las ventas de discos.


----------



## pinkboy (22 August 2014)

Released 11yrs before I was a twinkle in my parents eyes.........but still one of my favs for a Friday night in!

pinkboy


----------



## burglar (23 August 2014)

hi colaboradores, seÃ±or youngi y lurkers!

I thought to countdown the 100 Greatest Guitarists|Rolling Stone.

100 Lindsey Buckingham, "Go Your Own Way"





> During Fleetwood Mac's hitmaking era, Lindsey Buckingham transmuted the folk music of his banjo-playing youth into stadium rock: glistening harmonized leads, crisply snapping chords and frenetic arpeggiated breakdowns. "It's not acceptable classical technique," he has said. "You do what you can to get the sound you want."





99 Thurston Moore "Silver Rocket"





> In the eighties, the Sonic Youth leader emerged as indie *rock's premier guitar radical, mixing strange drone tunings, jamming screwdrivers or drumsticks under his strings, and blasting out feedback-swirled punk jams. Thurston Moore influenced a generation of noise*heads, from grunge rockers to shoegazers. Neil Young once said that if Sonic Youth wanted to record with him, "Hell, I'd be there."


----------



## DeepState (23 August 2014)

It's a warm night in Caracas for Winter.  I feel like I'm getting a fever...on a Saturday Night!


----------



## cynic (24 August 2014)

...and here's another timeless classic from the Hee Bee Gee Bees:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PvYLJfm6qlI


----------



## burglar (24 August 2014)

10	Pete Townshend| "My Generation":



Pete Townshend doesn't play many solos, which might be why so many people don’t realize just how good he really is. But he's so important to rock – he’s a visionary musician who really lit the whole thing up. His rhythm-guitar playing is extremely exciting and aggressive – he's a savage player, in a way. He has a wonderful, fluid physicality with the guitar that you don't see often, and his playing is very much a reflection of who he is as a person – a very intense guy.

Read more: http://www.rollingstone.com/music/lists/100-greatest-guitarists-20111123/


----------



## burglar (26 August 2014)

Otro de mis favoritos


----------



## Tink (27 August 2014)

Enjoyed those Classics, thanks 
The good ole Bee Gees.

Kate Bush has just started a run of 22 live shows in London, her first live performances since 1979.


----------



## DeepState (27 August 2014)

Tink said:


> Kate Bush has just started a run of 22 live shows in London




And here is Tina Turner belting one out for Kate's cousin, Nut.


----------



## burglar (27 August 2014)

Tink said:


> Enjoyed those Classics, thanks  ...



Hola Tink,

How could we not play "Belle nuit" for bellenuit?!


----------



## burglar (4 September 2014)

Hola listeners!

2	Eric Clapton: Layla





A pesar de que podrÃ­a haber sido en su mejor cuando se sirve con crema en una habitaciÃ³n blanca!
Though he could have been at his best when he was served with Cream in a white room!


----------



## DeepState (10 September 2014)

Hey Burgs, looks like we are in a spot of bother here in Venezuela.  Our money is deflating at an annual rate of 63.4%, when they bothered to print the figure.  And we might tell the Yanks that they can go-jump as far as debt repayments to those guys are concerned.  

All this boils down to the fact that we just need more money. Pretty simple really:


----------



## burglar (10 September 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... All this boils down to the fact that we just need more money. Pretty simple really:




Hola colaboradores, seÃ±or youngi y lurkers!

SÃ­ , parece que el dinero es el pegamento que es ASF .
Yes, it seems that money is the glue that is ASF.


 ¿CuÃ¡l es la diferencia entre un atÃºn , un piano y un pote de pegamento?
What's the difference between a tuna, a piano and a pot of glue?


----------



## DeepState (10 September 2014)

burglar said:


> ¿CuÃ¡l es la diferencia entre un atÃºn , un piano y un pote de pegamento?
> What's the difference between a tuna, a piano and a pot of glue?




Dunno Burgs.  Fill us in...


----------



## burglar (11 September 2014)

DeepState said:


> Dunno Burgs.  Fill us in...




I can tuna piano, but I'm stuck with the glue!


----------



## DeepState (12 September 2014)

burglar said:


> I can tuna piano, but I'm stuck with the glue!




Burgs, that makes me want to puke!


----------



## burglar (12 September 2014)

Weird Al Yankovic | Eat it!


----------



## DeepState (14 September 2014)

burglar said:


> Weird Al Yankovic | Eat it!





Burgs,

When I was going through my undergraduate times at Ciudad Universitaria de Caracas, there was the big student crazy week where all sorts of silly things were done.  One of them was the iron man contest.  

The winner was the guy/girl who would drink the most beer and eat the most pies covered with vegemite in alternating sequence.  If you threw up or fell over from stupor, you were out of the contest.  However, if you staggered back on your feet after falling you were still back in. Also, if you ate your own vomit after throwing up, you were back in as well.

I tell you, Burgs, those competitors were tough and the competition was fierce.  I can't be sure if they weren't eating each other's vomit for bonus points in the end.


----------



## burglar (14 September 2014)

SeÃ±or Youngy,

Now all of me wants to puke!

We are but slaves to our manliness!!


----------



## DeepState (14 September 2014)

burglar said:


> We are but slaves to our manliness!!




Too true Burgs.  Seems we are not alone either.  And some of us out there egg others on too...See 2:22...


----------



## DeepState (14 September 2014)

Speaking of manliness, here is the last Bond.  One of the best IMO. But, more to the point, what ever happened to Adele?  I haven't heard from here in quite a while since throat surgery.... I thought she was amazing.


----------



## burglar (28 September 2014)

Where have I seen these two before?


----------



## DeepState (29 September 2014)

Hey Burgs, things aren't looking so hot in Venezuela.  Our currency is plunging like a stone falling into a black hole...which is where our economy is already.  

I reckon it's time to move Smooth Banter Radio to a new location. All my savings have been toasted.  However, I have these thick gold chains which we can use to buy tickets to some place for a fresh start. What's your pleasure? 

---

Those two?  In the front row of the crowd?   Covered in white? Never seen them before.  Not likely to see them again either.

Those two cello guys are definitely on amphetamines and should enrol in detox.


----------



## burglar (29 September 2014)

DeepState said:


> Covered in white? Never seen them before ...




Breast implants shortage hits plastic surgery clinics in Venezuela.
Brand-name implants almost impossible to obtain, say surgeons as currency controls affect imports.

Fortunately, those two in white seem to be well set.


----------



## DeepState (4 October 2014)

Burgs, we gotta get out of this place.  Otherwise, it could be the last thing we ever do.

I've spun the map on Google and picked a spot at random.  It ended up in the North Pacific Ocean.

But just 1,000 miles south was.....Hawaii.  I'm thinking Waikiki, in Honolulu.  Awesome place.  Cocktails, surfing, every single inhabitant greeting you with "Aloooooooha". We can enter the Iron Man in Kailua-Kona!  Yep, this is home.

I'll get the broadcasting gear packed and transported by donkey through Columbia and then the "a" group countries (Nicaragua, Panama, Costa Rica).  I have a cousin in Honduras who has a fishing boat.  He makes a run to Hawaii next week.  I can't afford anything else nowadays.  This will have to do.


----------



## cynic (4 October 2014)

Hawaii looks a bit dangerous these days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hwhvByj8YG8


----------



## DeepState (4 October 2014)

cynic said:


> Hawaii looks a bit dangerous these days.




I take it you're in.


----------



## cynic (4 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> I take it you're in.




This locale looks more inviting at present:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lx3AjWFblOc

I actually found it on the internet, so it must be true!!


----------



## pinkboy (5 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> Burgs, we gotta get out of this place.  Otherwise, it could be the last thing we ever do.
> 
> I've spun the map on Google and picked a spot at random.  It ended up in the North Pacific Ocean.
> 
> ...




There's only 2 ways to get into the Ironman. You have to be super fast or super famous! This year's race is next week. As always,  a couple Aussie athletes in the mix.

I did it in 2004. Horrific winds - witnessed ladies being blown off their bikes. I was riding in my lowest granny gear downhill from Hawi into a headwind. 

Hawaii is a magical place. Settle yourself away from all the commercial areas, and find a nice spot off the beaten track on the side of an extinct volcano. Can't go wrong.

pinkboy


----------



## burglar (9 October 2014)

The Year of Living Dangerously.
Mel Gibson's character risks all for love.
Feel his heart pounding as the theme comes to life.


----------



## burglar (14 October 2014)

pinkboy said:


> There's only 2 ways to get into the Ironman. You have to be super fast or super famous! ...




Which were you, super fast or super famous?!


----------



## pinkboy (14 October 2014)

burglar said:


> Which were you, super fast or super famous?!








These pins don't model socks! 

pinkboy


----------



## burglar (18 October 2014)

Batten down the hatches!

hawaii-40-50-mph-winds



> HONOLULU (AP) ”” Tropical Storm Ana is expected to deliver heavy rain and potentially destructive winds to the southern half of Hawaii's Big Island in the next couple of days, meteorologists said Thursday.


----------



## DeepState (22 October 2014)

Burgs, it's a lucky thing for the Hawaiians that Hurricane Ana went by at the South West reaches.  Lucky indeed.

Except that my cousins boat was approaching Hawaii from that trajectory.  You've got to experience 240km/h winds whilst in the ocean just once in your life.  Maybe not.  

We lost the boat, our radio equipment and all the fish we caught along the way.  Anyway, lucky for us the life boat wasn't too leaky and we ended up on shore.

I hope you are receiving this alright.  I'm sending it on a crystal radio/transmitter that is powered by a watch battery.  Are you there Burgs?  I don't even know which island we're on.  However, there are a lot of supremely fit looking people around.  Some look really famous, some look fast.


----------



## burglar (22 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... I hope you are receiving this alright ...



Hi Youngy,

Receiving loud and clear!!


----------



## DeepState (23 October 2014)

Burgs, I am apparently on Kailua.  At least that's what is written on my prison orange jumpsuit.  My cousin, his crew and I were starving after spending three days rowing the life-raft with our hands and rotating turns to kick along whilst pushing the rear of the raft.  We set up a fire on the beach and cooked whatever we could catch in the shallows.  Everything tastes good when you are that hungry.

Anyway, seems someone called the local law enforcement and they were kind enough to clothe us in bright orange street-wear, feed and give us shelter and protection behind tall concrete walls.  They are so friendly here.

Anyhow, they said I have one phone call.  So I'm calling you.  My cousin and his crew weren't so lucky.  Apparently Hawaii has a "turn back the boats" initiative or something, modeled after the one they have in Australia.  In our case it's more like turn back the life-rafts but they got that added in a technicality. My cousin and his crew are being shipped back to Honduras for processing. They don't have $10m to add to the Hawaiian economy so they don't qualify for the rich list queue jump instant visa. Lucky for me the US embassy in Venezuela were able to verify that I had a visa.  

Can you drop by and collect me at some stage?  I'm already wondering what MacGuvver would do in this situation.  Right now I have a crystal radio set, a watch battery and a fork I took from the cafeteria.


----------



## burglar (23 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... Can you drop by and collect me at some stage?  I'm already wondering what MacGuvver would do in this situation.  Right now I have a crystal radio set, a watch battery and a fork I took from the cafeteria.




It'll take a month of Sundays to get through the red tape bureaucracy!
Suggest you take wood carving lessons!!









And hide the fork!


----------



## DeepState (23 October 2014)

burglar said:


> It'll take a month of Sundays to get through the red tape bureaucracy!
> Suggest you take wood carving lessons!!
> 
> 
> ...




...so, you're just going to leave me hanging...again.  Just like that time in Barbados when I shaved off your right eyebrow.


----------



## burglar (23 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> ...so, you're just going to leave me hanging...




No, no. I intend to get around tuit, ... even-chew-a-lee!







DeepState said:


> ...  Just like that time in Barbados ...




I don't have a right eyebrow, I have a mono eyebrow.
And I had forgiven you. ('Twas a secret until now!)


----------



## DeepState (23 October 2014)

burglar said:


> No, no. I intend to get around tuit, ... even-chew-a-lee!




I gotta get out of this place.  There's beach to enjoy, 180km bike rides to do and, mostly, a radio station to kick off.

So I do a MacGuyver.

Step 1: Organise Chloroform.  I was assigned painting duty.  I grab acetone.  I get told to wash the toilets. Screw them, I get bleach.  I go to the cafeteria, I get ice.  I need two glasses. No problem...cafeteria.  I've got to create a make-shift separation funnel, no problem.  Bring a glass to metal work and drill a hole at the bottom of the glass.

Step 2: Prepare rat.  The cafeteria is my treasure trove.  I keep a piece of cheese. On dishwashing duty, I find a rat and pocket it.  I grab a thick elastic band from the mail room whilst sorting mail.  I grab a new supply of dental floss by just saying I ran out.  I get a bit of stiff wire from metal work and store it internally until I return to my cell.  I wrap the elastic band around the belly of the rat.  I tie two long lengths of dental floss to it.  One on the left side, one on the right.  I have a rat harness to control direction.  I hook up some cheese to the fork I already had and attach the fork to the rat with the wire.  Now we have an engine that wants to go forward but can be turned.

Step 3: Make chloroform.  Check out the net.  You'll get the idea.  I dab a huge amount on a sock and attach that to the back of the rat where it won't inhale so much as to get groggy.

Step 4: Get keys to exit jail.  During the afternoon exercise break, the guards are half asleep with the dozy heat.  I approach the front entrance gates (1 of 2).  I release the rat and direct it to give the guard on duty a damned fine dose of chloroform.  I then direct the rat to grab the keys off the desk.  These get stuck on the fork and move with the rat.  I pull the little thing through the gate and I grab the keys.

Step 5: Unlock gate.

Step 6: Give the guard another shot of chloroform.  Grab his clothes and get out of my orange onesie. Take some cash.

Step 7: Open outer gate. 

Step 8: Call Burglar.  I'll meet you at Teddy's Bigger Burgers at 539 Kailua Rd in an hour. I'll be the one in the poor fitting guard uniform that smells of chloroform residue having a Monster Double Combo. Release the rat.

We have got a radio station to re-start.  I still have my crystal radio transmitter and watch battery.  More than enough.


----------



## burglar (23 October 2014)

DeepState said:


> I gotta get out of this place ...




First time you said this was in Barbados!
Then you said it Caracas (crackers!)


Now this place.

Each time your worse off!




Please consider the 5 pee's!

Prior 
Planning 
Prevents
Poor
Performance


----------



## DeepState (23 October 2014)

burglar said:


> First time you said this was in Barbados!
> Then you said it Caracas (crackers!)
> 
> 
> ...




Ok, so I've got  an issue with commitment...and planning....and other stuff.  Are you coming or not?

Life's a bit of a ramble.  Might as well go with it, eh?


----------



## burglar (29 October 2014)

STOP PRESS




HOT PROPERTIES
What's new in Hawaii Real Estate?
We have a whole new meaning to the term "Cooling Down Period"!

Source>>hawaii+lava+flow



> Pahoa, Hawaii (CNN) -- With a mixture of resignation and dread, residents here are watching this gray and orange advance, this 2,000-degree river of molten rock.
> Each passing hour, lava from Kilauea Volcano is inching closer to their homes in Pahoa on Hawaii's Big Island.


----------



## burglar (12 November 2014)

SeÃ±or Youngie, where are you?
I have sent two boats and a helicopter to your last known position.



A slow-moving lava flow on Hawaii's Big Island has incinerated its first home since a stream of molten rock began creeping towards the village of Pahoa in June.

hawaii-volcano-incinerates-first-home


----------



## DeepState (12 November 2014)

burglar said:


> SeÃ±or Youngie, where are you?
> I have sent two boats and a helicopter to your last known position.
> 
> 
> ...




Hey Burgs!!  Sorry, my phone went flat.

I'm prepping up for a meeting with some financiers so we can buy suitable equipment to get back on air.  How much do you think they'll give me for a pair of red budgie smugglers?


----------



## burglar (12 November 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... How much do you think they'll give me for a pair of red budgie smugglers?



Loose the smugglers!
A pair of red budgies would buy you a radio station in the deep south of the good ole USA.


----------



## DeepState (14 November 2014)

Burgs, there was a glut of red budgie smugglers......so we didn't get a lot for the pair I had.  No matter, I bought a kit to build an FM transmitter.  It looks like this, except we'll have to run it on a watch battery because I don't have enough for one of those Duracell things...they've gained some cachet after Wazza took them up with some pocket change.




Whatever.  We're back Burgs, we're back....


----------



## burglar (30 November 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... Whatever.  We're back Burgs, we're back....




Hola Senor Youngy,

That was an excellent buy considering your budget!


----------



## DeepState (2 December 2014)

Aloha Burgs, hang loose

That was a wonderful masterpiece to kick off transmission for Radio Smooth Banter (Hawaii).  With the transmission power we can currently generate, I'd say we have a reach of maybe two properties on each side of our current location if they were listening closely.  However, the Mauna Kea radio telescope can pick us up loud and clear.  They have an unlimited broadband plan and we are now live and happening on internet radio (access via iHeartRADIO in a message to our sponsors).  Crystal clear.

Burgs, sometimes we have just got to turn up and good stuff just happens.  A few short weeks ago and I was harnessing rats whilst plotting an escape from jail.  Now, we are back in the radio business.  Justice.

What's next Burgs?


----------



## burglar (3 December 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... What's next Burgs? ...




Race ya to the next observatory!


----------



## DeepState (3 December 2014)

burglar said:


> Race ya to the next observatory!
> 
> View attachment 60572




Game on!


----------



## Tisme (3 December 2014)

burglar said:


> No, no. I intend to get around tuit, ... even-chew-a-lee!
> 
> View attachment 59974
> 
> ...




You can find an alternative tuit in the following link, KaleCoAuto have been around as long as the internet and really know their performance gear.

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?mai...n=1&zenid=inbo8n4u4Tm7FFpGdkBAw3&keyword=tuit


----------



## burglar (7 December 2014)

DeepState said:


> Game on! ...




Front and centre!


----------



## burglar (8 December 2014)

DeepState said:


> Game on! ...




You're taking in laundry  ... in Lichtenstein?!


----------



## DeepState (8 December 2014)

burglar said:


> You're taking in laundry  ... in Lichtenstein?!




Uhhhh.  Well, I was doing some internet banking via my Lichtenstein portal. Converting Bitcoin into Rubble and then Yuan ... you know.   But I'm actually right here with you in Hawaii and will be at the track very soon.


----------



## DeepState (8 December 2014)

Maybe we can raise funds by selling prestige trackside tickets and allow the viewers to come walk in the 'pits' and listen to our strategies etc.


----------



## DeepState (10 December 2014)

Burgs, that was an unbelievable driving experience.  Turns out that there was a spotter for the McLaren F1 team watching us.  He wants to offer us both positions in the team as test drivers. Yes, we get to wear those outfits. You can pretend to be The Stig. That sounds like our next adventure.

Thanks Radio Smooth Banter.  It's been swell.  Hope you've enjoyed it as much as we have.  Six thousand hits. Probably more misses. Who'd have thought?

Over and out.


----------



## burglar (10 December 2014)

DeepState said:


> ... That sounds like our next adventure ...




Afterwards we could go out for cocktales.
I could borrow the little sequin dress!
The backless plunging neckline thing.




Bottoms up, SeÃ±or Youngy!


----------

